# YouTube Rewind 2018 becomes most disliked video on YouTube



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2018)

Somewhat, maybe they will realise that memes and "trendy" stuff isn't what most people want.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 13, 2018)

It beat a 8 year old record? 

*Uninstall youtube app from game consoles*


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

I just saw that video. I wanna bang my head on the wall and put myself in a coma. Don’t those people realize how embarrassingly cringy they are.

And in the video they were praising more Asian represention, but wasn’t there a recent lawsuit against Harvard because Asians needed a higher score then other racial groups to get in because there was too many of them, to promote Hispanics and Blacks. Asians had to fake their ethnicity just to be treated equally.

PewDiePie has 2 videos on that list but only because he asked how many dislikes this video can get. He has pretty much an army of kidz that support him.


----------



## Milenko (Dec 13, 2018)

Most of those dislikes would be people just jumping on the hate bandwagon


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Somewhat, maybe they will realise that memes and "trendy" stuff isn't what most people want.


Maybe a miracle happen...


----------



## Beerus (Dec 13, 2018)

still didnt beat it yet loseing by .1


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2018)

Good. The Rewind is nothing but YouTube hastily putting together a pretty, safe face to show to sponsors and corporations. Each Rewind is so saccharine and plastic; you'd think they would've realized this by last year.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 13, 2018)

The first thing I was thinking when Rewind started


----------



## Panzerfaust (Dec 13, 2018)

i was like: "wtf is youtube rewind"...lol...never heard of that...and i'm on youtube almost every day since the service started. at first i thought it would be something new like youtube music or this add-free premium service...nope...just a boring video with youtubers I have never heard of...not even one of them...ok, will smith was there, but I dont think he is a youtuber at all. 

long story short: why so much hate? i smell first world problems


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

Why is this front page news? And what relevance does it have to GBAtemp? Or video games to be front page worthy?


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Why is this front page news? And what relevance does it have to GBAtemp? Or video games to be front page worthy?


I dont know....maybe they are only interesting news i suppose


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 13, 2018)

Glad I never watched these videos


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

Agusto101 said:


> I dont know....maybe they are only interesting news i suppose


There’s plenty of that on the internet. Might as well also post to the front page the most liked videos on YouTube. Along with all the shinanigans PewDiePie has gotten into recently.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Dec 13, 2018)

Why people hate it:
Most people in there are either bloggers, streamers or celebrities.
Most people don't know about 90% of people involved in it.
It got political halfway through.
There was no Pewdiepie, mr beast and so on.
There were no major event which happend this year. Stefan Karl, Pewdiepie vs T-series, KSI vs Logan Paul.
They put Idol from BTS there, without saying the band name and after removing millions of views from them.
It was just to shows that youtube is still ok for ads.

The list can go on.


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> There’s plenty of that on the internet. Might as well also post to the front page the most liked videos on YouTube. Along with all the shinanigans PewDiePie has gotten into recently.


Yeah i understand it would be better only news about the scene..but welp..guess its open to post anything.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2018)

Press F to pay respect


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

Agusto101 said:


> Yeah i understand it would be better only news about the scene..but welp..guess its open to post anything.


I’ll post a most liked thread right now. Time to make the front page baybay.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 13, 2018)

Good now lets get rid of youtube lol


----------



## Chary (Dec 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Why is this front page news? And what relevance does it have to GBAtemp? Or video games to be front page worthy?


I didn't front page this, and the topic itself is tenuous for a news post, but I will say, not everything needs to be specifically gaming related to hit the front page. T-hug did a news post about Stan Lee passing away, Tom did a topic about YouTube's ad-free membership. While a vast, vast majority of the news is hacking scene/emulation/video game related, it doesn't mean it's limited to those things. It's certain fact that our members use YouTube, and it's important to cover major things about them when relevant.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> I didn't front page this, and the topic itself is tenuous for a news post, but I will say, not everything needs to be specifically gaming related to hit the front page. T-hug did a news post about Stan Lee passing away, Tom did a topic about YouTube's ad-free membership. While a vast, vast majority of the news is hacking scene/emulation/video game related, it doesn't mean it's limited to those things. It's certain fact that our members use YouTube, and it's important to cover major things about them when relevant.


I guess being disliked on YouTube is relevant? And somehow important. It’s just a weird thing to front page.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I guess being disliked on YouTube is relevant? And somehow important. It’s just a weird thing to front page.


It's secretly because they did Fortnite dances in the video.


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 13, 2018)

Haha dont worry dude i know its annoying but at least make things a little funny and varied.


----------



## Chary (Dec 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I guess being disliked on YouTube is relevant? And somehow important. It’s just a weird thing to front page.


I'm not speaking about this post, but moreso about topic coverage in general. 

on topic: What did this video do to be so "bad"? It's cringey, sure, but isn't every single YouTube Rewind? What specifically makes this the trashiest video to hit YouTube?


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> I'm not speaking about this post, but moreso about topic coverage in general.
> 
> on topic: What did this video do to be so "bad"? It's cringey, sure, but isn't every single YouTube Rewind? What specifically makes this the trashiest video to hit YouTube?


Basically , no pewdiepie again thanks to god a lot of random people and the fck fortnite, the end~


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> It's secretly because they did Fortnite dances in the video.


100% correct. It’s all that Fortnight.



Chary said:


> I'm not speaking about this post, but moreso about topic coverage in general.
> 
> on topic: What did this video do to be so "bad"? It's cringey, sure, but isn't every single YouTube Rewind? What specifically makes this the trashiest video to hit YouTube?


I have no clue. People are maybe getting more sick of it as the years go by?

YouTube promotion videos usually gets a lot of dislikes. I remember proud to be got a lot of dislikes. Then people were complaining that YouTube was deleting comments and messing with the like bar.

Proud to be video


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> 100% correct. It’s all that Fortnight.
> 
> 
> I have no clue. People are maybe getting more sick of it as the years go by?
> ...



From what I remember the proud video was hated for being a huge contradiction to their mindset.
Like youtube automatically flaghing words like gay and trans as inappropriate, or demoneytizing lgbt friendly videos for no reason.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 13, 2018)

Wow... what a manicured, perfectly diverse, multicultural, multigender, multiwhatever world these people live in... and they all speak their canned lines as if they were dictating to a class full of 5 year olds. ALTHOUGH, I guess no old people allowed in the video, huh? I am CALLING YOU OUT, Youtube! THIS IS DISGUSTING! That is age discrimination, better known as... chrono-something? I am sure there is a SJW term for it.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2018)

MarkDarkness said:


> Wow... what a manicured, perfectly diverse, multicultural, multigender, multiwhatever world these people live in... and they all speak their canned lines as if they were dictating to a class full of 5 year olds. ALTHOUGH, I guess no old people allowed in the video, huh? I am CALLING YOU OUT, Youtube! THIS IS DISGUSTING! That is age discrimination, better known as... chrono-something? I am sure there is a SJW term for it.


Chrono Trigger? XD


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Chrono Trigger? XD


Don't bring the coolest thing of the planet into this mess.


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> 100% correct. It’s all that Fortnight.
> 
> 
> I have no clue. People are maybe getting more sick of it as the years go by?
> ...


Oh my...video of the year...better run and no , im not homophobic if you ever think hahaha  and i agree chrono trigger is the best.


----------



## Viri (Dec 13, 2018)

My favorite Youtubers are Will Smith and Ninja!



Spoiler



I lasted until 1:08, I couldn't take anymore.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> From what I remember the proud video was hated for being a huge contradiction to their mindset.
> Like youtube automatically flaghing words like gay and trans as inappropriate, or demoneytizing lgbt friendly videos for no reason.


I remember the dislike bar being lower. Probably lower then YouTube rewind.



Agusto101 said:


> Oh my...video of the year...better run and no , im not homophobic if you ever think hahaha  and i agree chrono trigger is the best.


The video is stupid, it seems forced and fake both the gay pride one and YouTube rewind. Can they make them less cringy, please. My body tenses up cringe style and I get embarrassed even though I’m not the one doing the embarrassing thing. I’m just watching them.

Chrono Trigger being awesome is a pretty much an agreed upon fact.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> I'm not speaking about this post, but moreso about topic coverage in general.
> 
> on topic: What did this video do to be so "bad"? It's cringey, sure, but isn't every single YouTube Rewind? What specifically makes this the trashiest video to hit YouTube?


A summary of videos I've seen of it:

It's an ad for adventisters. Before it was celebrating the previous year of Youtube, like big happenings, memes and stuff. Now it's just a whole some experience they try to cream down a political statement of cleanliness  and safety.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 13, 2018)

Get annoyed when YouTube tries to paint itself as a safe space for people while also hiding, demonetising and age-restricting content by LGBT creators as recently as six months ago. Why don't you put that on the YouTube Rewind?


----------



## inf (Dec 13, 2018)

Finally.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 13, 2018)

The Minish LAN said:


> Get annoyed when YouTube tries to paint itself as a safe space for people while also hiding, demonetising and age-restricting content by LGBT creators as recently as six months ago. Why don't you put that on the YouTube Rewind?


Who isn’t getting demonitized on YouTube. Seems like everyone complains about being demonitized. LGBT, Conservatives, anti-religious, science creators, gamers.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 13, 2018)

Putting Fortnite, the mid video message and (ir)relevant content aside, it is way too slow and too much talking.


----------



## duwen (Dec 13, 2018)

Deny it the view count.
I've never watched a single 'Rewind' vid YT have put out - I use YT every day and I know it's unlikely that anything I watch would be deemed worthy of YT's self-congratulatory bullshit... so, rather than honor it with a view and a dislike, I do the sane thing and just don't watch it.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 13, 2018)

Haven't watched this until now, but I can kinda see why people hate it. I don't hate it, but I also don't like a single part about it. I feel like I might have outgrown YouTube memes/fads the past few years though. I barely recognize any of the names at the end, and even the channels I do recognize are ones I've barely watched. The first Rewind I did actually recognize a fair few things, the ones I've seen since I barely recognized anything, and this one I recognized literally nothing except TheOdd1sOut and Markiplier.
Schmoyoho did a better job at Rewind than YouTube ever did. I hope they'll keep doing them.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 13, 2018)

You just know the people spearheading this rewind 'critique' bs are just the fucking biggest snowflakes ever


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2018)

Re: relevance. Is one of the more important platforms in this computer game and all the other stuff we do around here slowly losing the plot not of relevance? It is not ideal but you can... I guess it would be tentpole a discussion.



MarkDarkness said:


> Wow... what a manicured, perfectly diverse, multicultural, multigender, multiwhatever world these people live in... and they all speak their canned lines as if they were dictating to a class full of 5 year olds. ALTHOUGH, I guess no old people allowed in the video, huh? I am CALLING YOU OUT, Youtube! THIS IS DISGUSTING! That is age discrimination, better known as... chrono-something? I am sure there is a SJW term for it.


I thought the Dutch government ruled it can't be a thing a few weeks back?



Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> The first thing I was thinking when Rewind started
> View attachment 152034


It means you are old.


----------



## Kigiru (Dec 13, 2018)

I believe that this low rating is not because of how bad this video is, (tho it's still awful and does not showcase actual face of YT) but because more and more people became aware of agenda pushed by mainstream media and big social platforms. You know, the fact that PewDiePie still is big youtube star despite being in opposition to what all these platforms are pushing is because of that - people simply agree with him and don't believe in bullshit.

It's just another sign of changes in our culture and from this perspective it's kind of important also for gaming communities.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Dec 13, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> You know, the fact that PewDiePie still is big youtube star despite being in opposition to what all these platforms are pushing is because of that - people simply agree with him and don't believe in bullshit.



sry for offtopic but what exactly was pewdiepie's crime? as i'm not watching his channel and I usually dont give a fck on youtube drama.only know the fact, that he has many subscribers and is kinda relevant for beeing a letsplayer.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 13, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen, we got em


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 13, 2018)

"we'll give the people what they want" -some random youtube lady I dont care about


----------



## Kigiru (Dec 13, 2018)

Panzerfaust said:


> sry for offtopic but what exactly was pewdiepie's crime? as i'm not watching his channel and I usually dont give a fck on youtube drama.only know the fact, that he has many subscribers and is kinda relevant for beeing a letsplayer.



Well, he once said N**ger on the stream and people made a way too big fuss over it. And lately he supported one little anime youtuber that in one video compared stuff from Steven Universe to Nazi speech and apparently this means that he's antisemitic and thus PewDiePie is hating in some way jews too ???

But the bigger part is that Felix is simply against left-sided agenda, there's alot of compilations on YT where he throws the so-called "redpills" and explains to viewers what's wrong with this mess, which is very dangerous for most social platforms, considering that they are supporting left-winged politics and he's anti-left (not right, not far-right, just not left) person that is the biggest youtuber right now.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> on topic: What did this video do to be so "bad"? It's cringey, sure, but isn't every single YouTube Rewind? What specifically makes this the trashiest video to hit YouTube?


I don't hate this video either but there are a lot of reasons why others do. Some might just be nitpicking but hey, keep in mind I'm trying to view this from a hater's prespective, not mine:


Considering that Rewind has always been a celebration of small and big YouTubers alike, opening (and closing) the video with someone who's not a YouTuber isn't really a good decision to begin with. Even worse if that person an actor with huge tie-ins to Hollywood and YouTube in itself was started as an alternative to TV and traditional media: you could argue it got "corporatized" more and more with each passing year but a lot of content new & old viewers and content creators still consider it such.
Bad acting. It's awful, you don't have to be a hater to see this.
It wants to be ethnically inclusive but fails at doing so. Don't get me wrong, being inclusive is a good thing when done right and, well... how this Rewind does it is not. I get that there's a huge cast so everyone gets half a second of screen time, but at least try to show what some of the people you portrait are known for. If you don't not only you go against the whole purpose of the video but it also feels you've just picked some random people around the world for the sake of it. If you take a look at the other Rewinds you'll see they've done it much better in the past. Which brings me to the next point...
Not many of the shown Youtubers are recognizable. I mean, I get it - as @FAST6191 "it means you are old", but if you scroll down in the comments you see it's not just old people. Look at the list of who's featured: some are famous and all like Markiplier but a lot of them are just famous in their home country but basically unknown everywhere else (for example, they put FavijTV which is huge in Italy, but I dare to find anyone who knows him elsewhere). Couple it with the previous point and, well... you've got yourself a recipe for failure.
A lot of talking. Take a bit of time to scroll through and take a look at how much talking there is. That's not good for something that's supposed to _show, not tell _what popular stuff those people made during the year.

Not a whole lot of variety. It's a mix of the previous point with some extra Fortnite. And for extra I mean a truckload. While every other Rewind doesn't have a set theme, instead it varies based on what the various showcased content and trends, here it's Fortnite in the beginning, end and most of the video aswell. I get it, it's a popular game and a lot of people are happy to see it, but it kinda gives the whole thing a dull and repetitive appearence.
So again, I still stand with what I said: it's not the worst video on YouTube by a long shot, but it isn't good either. The past Rewinds at least tried.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 13, 2018)

If I controlled rewind


Spoiler: I would want



fucking nothing


----------



## Zonark (Dec 13, 2018)

One of the worst videos ever and starts out with Will Smith saying chhahahaya


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Somewhat, maybe they will realise that memes and "trendy" stuff isn't what most people want.



I so hope this is true.


----------



## supergamer368 (Dec 13, 2018)

well boys, we did it
please no more youtube rewinds


----------



## leon315 (Dec 13, 2018)

Justin Bieber "Baby" is the most disliked video ever!
Google Rewind 2018: *Hold my beer*!


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 13, 2018)

The only thing i've liked of the video is Primitive Technology guy at the very end.
Feels great this channel had some seconds, too bad nobody is gonna see him just because he's at the very end...


----------



## Reploid (Dec 13, 2018)

why?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 13, 2018)

At the end of the day, its all about money. Youtube/google doesnt care about number of dislikes.

People complaining about it and making videos on their own platform(youtube) and getting a lot of views, hence generating more revenue for google/youtube is advantageous for them.
From a business point of view, why would they give a damn? They are probably making more money than ever before through ad revenues.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Somewhat, maybe they will realise that memes and "trendy" stuff isn't what most people want.


"But muh brand image! All those good YouTubers use swears!" Screw your and your advertisers' brand images. People don't like sanitized and saccharine content. That's for kids shows.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> I'm not speaking about this post, but moreso about topic coverage in general.
> 
> on topic: What did this video do to be so "bad"? It's cringey, sure, but isn't every single YouTube Rewind? What specifically makes this the trashiest video to hit YouTube?


It's trying too hard to be trendy and topical. Being trendy in itself is already garbage, trying hard to get that way is even worse.


----------



## jesus96 (Dec 13, 2018)

More like Fortnite & some animators rewind


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 13, 2018)

At least a good meme came out of it.


----------



## Kigiru (Dec 13, 2018)

Jesus Christ i just realized how age hits Will Smith badly. He definitively gets some kilograms and his eyes are speaking a horrible story about lack of good sleep.
For him definitively it's rewind time, he saw better days.


----------



## Beerus (Dec 13, 2018)

boys we hit 10 million dislikes Yay


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Rappers and reaction videos are the only thing YouTube had going this year


----------



## Delerious (Dec 13, 2018)

I mean, it is a pretty bad video. I didn't mind the Fortnite references or Will Smith, but it kinda started to go downhill immediately after they jumped out of the bus.Some people seemed to hate it for the wrong reasons, with the whole "X person wasn't in it" argument. From what I can see, the issues ares that 1) they didn't highlight a lot of the bigger stuff that happened, 2) became a fake, political cringefest halfway through, 3) they tried to include way too many people, so it just became a hot mess of chaos. Also, can they EVER include music that isn't either poppy or synthesized?



RustInPeace said:


> At least a good meme came out of it.




You mean this?


----------



## Viri (Dec 13, 2018)

kenenthk said:


> Rappers and reaction videos are the only thing YouTube had going this year


Reaction videos are the worst. Esp since Youtube keeps trying to recommend them to me, despite me telling them "not interested". Reaction videos just make me cringe hard.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 13, 2018)

Delerious said:


> You mean this?



The "It's rewind time" image has been used a lot over at Reddit, and I saw it every couple hours on a particular subreddit.


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 13, 2018)

Milenko said:


> Most of those dislikes would be people just jumping on the hate bandwagon


You would think so. Somehow, this isn't the case here.


Kubas_inko said:


> There was no Pewdiepie




 3:26 in the video, done by Jaiden Animations
(I can't bring myself to actually watch that far. Comments section found this.)
I'm not even mad about anything in particular. It's just... bad. I'm rather disappointed. I've never really liked the YT rewinds- actually, I don't think I knew about them before last year. But I still expect at least a little better from the company itself.
I think they'll notice that people hated it. Beating out Baby for most dislikes in only 6 days will get it mentioned on at least a few media outlets.
Edit: not to mention the slice of lasagna further right on the shelf pictured above, and the chair she put in the foreground


----------



## CoolStarDood (Dec 14, 2018)

Milenko said:


> Most of those dislikes would be people just jumping on the hate bandwagon


But TBH it IS that bad


----------



## Lazyt (Dec 14, 2018)

dont worry the new EU 13 article will make sure videos like those will never ever appear


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 14, 2018)

To those who still don't understand why this rewind is the worst, watch this. You'll notice instantly the difference.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Dec 14, 2018)

I only use Youtube now for some game guides here and there and to watch Music videos. Even then the recommended section is filled with crap like YouTube click bait dramas and reaction channels to the videos I watch


----------



## SG854 (Dec 14, 2018)

Delerious said:


> I mean, it is a pretty bad video. I didn't mind the Fortnite references or Will Smith, but it kinda started to go downhill immediately after they jumped out of the bus.Some people seemed to hate it for the wrong reasons, with the whole "X person wasn't in it" argument. From what I can see, the issues ares that 1) they didn't highlight a lot of the bigger stuff that happened, 2) became a fake, political cringefest halfway through, 3) they tried to include way too many people, so it just became a hot mess of chaos. Also, can they EVER include music that isn't either poppy or synthesized?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya whenever they get into the political stuff it’s soooooooo fake.

That year wasn’t that bad. Still a little cringe. What happened to Jenna Marbles is she still making YouTube vids? Haven’t seen her stuff in a long while.



Hyborix3 said:


> I only use Youtube now for some game guides here and there and to watch Music videos. Even then the recommended section is filled with crap like YouTube click bait dramas and reaction channels to the videos I watch


Is that Seulgi as you pfp.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Dec 14, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Is that Seulgi as you pfp.


Yup. Anyways I just watched that YouTube Rewind video being clueless to why Will Smith being there. The funny thing is that Will Smith is the only person that I’m familiar with and the rest I know through suggestion videos I’ve never clicked like for example Casey Neisat and Ninja


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hyborix3 said:


> I only use Youtube now for some game guides here and there and to watch Music videos. Even then the recommended section is filled with crap like YouTube click bait dramas and reaction channels to the videos I watch


Depending upon what you like it might be worth going looking.

In my case it is one of the best places to get long form history (especially history you are never likely to see elsewhere), science, high concept science, general interest/amusing to know stuff, discussion of game design and game theory, machining, engineering, interesting computery things, old school European martial arts, design/photography/image editing, film making and things being pulled apart to figure out how they work. It has killed TV for me in a big way, and it is usually cut and edited such that I get bored watching TV now. If I had to watch the endless vlogs of someone that never left their country of origin but still has a webcam, fake prank/"social experiment" channels and youths of the day trying to be "random" that a baseline scan would suggest it would be terrible, however I don't.


----------



## Jimbo_Slim (Dec 14, 2018)

From what I've heard, it seems to be more cringey than Clinton saying "Pokemon GO to the polls". Tis the reason I've yet to watch it. The whole trending section is 90% of the same ol' thing, and recommendations are atrocious for people who aren't conscious of their history. Doesn't help with the sheer ridiculousness that is Fortnite just randomly popping up even though I don't give a damn about it. Some previous Rewinds were decent, had people that many commoners would know, wasn't entirely cringey. If a video gets the most dislikes, it's become universal that something is wrong. Too bad companies don't really care and in this case, it's just one gigantic advertisement for Google and a f*ck you for anyone who complains about demonitization.


----------



## Hambrew (Dec 14, 2018)

we knew that ;-;


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2018)

good


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2018)

I have yet to see it in all its magnificence but did see a video wherein the "high" points were giggled at... even with the benefit of spacing, bracing and biting commentary I almost cringed myself inside out.

That is some weapons grade nonsense youtube has there.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 16, 2018)

Not enough Fortnite.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Not enough Fortnite.



I think there's too much already


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I think there's too much already


_don't be silly, that's impossible. did you see the comments youtube looked through? obviously everyone wanted fortnite, nobody wanted anything else_


----------



## coppertj (Dec 17, 2018)

Ad agencies basically black listed pewdiepie from being the face of YouTube and googles like "yeah sure whatever you say just keep the money flowing"

It's a systematic problem that leads up to out of touch business men running companies like coke and Pepsi etc dictating what's ad friendly and what's not because they will not support something that is not in their company's philosophy. Example would be when Pepsi found out about moonman being monetized by them they pulled the plug on YouTube ads for a whole year until they came back for kids channels and somewhat to the rest of youtubers.

Ever since the moonman incident ad sense on YouTube has been crippled to a shell of what it used to be 2009-2015


----------



## Viri (Dec 17, 2018)

Milenko said:


> Most of those dislikes would be people just jumping on the hate bandwagon


Did you watch that shit? I could hardly make it past the one minute mark without cringing hard.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 20, 2018)

KPOP!


----------

